# New Order Thursday



## doofy1985 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'll be ordering sum new bits on thursday well wednesday at 12am if i can stay awake :thumb: so i was wondering whats the chances of it bein here friday or saturday ??

also do i get a sticker ??


----------

